# Making ScareFx's Toe Pincher Coffin Gathering June 12th in Menlo Park, CA



## Dr Frankenscream

We're going to be building the ScareFX style toe pincher on Saturday, June 12th in Menlo Park, CA if anyone is interested...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21649

Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------

